# Gorgeous Evans



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2016)

I was just tooling around on the interwebs and found this image and thought I'd share it.  Pretty much as good as it gets IMO.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 9, 2016)

thanks for shareing this bikehorder its reel nice i like it alot!!!!!!wow!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2016)

Did a little more digging and found this, not sure yet where it is.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2016)

Dam - lovely collection......!

Here is the 1912 Merkel next to it.....


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 10, 2016)

Freakin beautiful! !!


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I was just tooling around on the interwebs and found this image and thought I'd share it.  Pretty much as good as it gets IMO.
> 
> View attachment 293883




Very cool!!!!


----------



## Butch27 (Mar 19, 2016)

Beautiful frame on that.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Sweet and EXPENSIVE!


----------

